# track



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

so, here ya go. what is it?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Baby bigfoot? :shock:


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Adolescent Sasquatch for sure.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

cat


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bear


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a bearcat.

.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Big bruin


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> bear


Yup.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Adolescent manbearpig


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

Saber Tooth Chupacabra


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Umm. I think that's your foot...


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

track near our snotel site. curious it left no claw marks. tried to sample our snow pillow. ripped up the hardware cloth, bit thru the cover.


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

The size and shape would indicate a mountain lion...But no claw marks??


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

What is it?.... It your foot, about a 10 1/2. The other a cougar.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry gentlemen, but even a blind man with only two taps of his cane can tell that's a bear track!

Torn hardware cloth and bite marks in the cover?? Again, typical bear like behavior.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would say a bare track as opposed to a bear track. 

But then it could be a claw-less bare bear track.

Now if you would bear with me while I look at the track again.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Five toes--bear track.


----------



## lsorenso (Sep 26, 2009)

Its a bear, 5 toes


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Raccoon has five toes.

There's nothing to scale the new pictures to. (actually, I can't open the new pictures) I change my vote to Utah High Uintas Raccoon (_Coonus americanis uintahs) _ This one's a 2 1/2 year-old female. I'm sure of it.

We need to get a couple dozen trail cameras up there Randy.

.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> track near our snotel site. curious it left no claw marks. tried to sample our snow pillow. ripped up the hardware cloth, bit thru the cover.


I was wondering if it was at one of the snotel sites. Was it at a local one?

On another note, I should have you come talk to my AP Environmental science classes about snotel.


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

If it's a snotel site I say it's Kevin Eubanks...He has five toes


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Is that a 5's toe or just the way the ground is? looks like a cat to me.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

it is local, west uintahs. interesting site, we have seen a myriad of other tracks here including a canine that would have been the biggest coyote i have ever seen or, do i dare say it... a larger canine... canine track was 4 and a half inches across.
hey doug... can do a class for you sometime, just let me know.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

It's a Bear, like many other have said. As far as the 4 1/2 inch across canine track, It must have been a dog of some kind since we don't have any wolves in Utah.:mrgreen:

Or have they changed their minds since one got killed near Beaver?

Too bad you didn't have a camera up. You could have won the goodies for the first wolf trail camera pic.


----------

